# River Rock Exterior Chimney



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

burnt03 said:


> Cinder block chimney with furring strips that has cedar siding over it, about 30' tall. It's about 30years old and the siding is starting to warp pretty bad, getting birds, bats, etc living behind it.
> 
> Want to rip it off and would eventually like to have a river-rock look (like what's pictured below):
> 
> ...


 
I'd be looking at other sites,or better yet local because shipping would kill the deal,and no i don't think your plan would work,too much weight involved.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

THe $25/ sq. foot must include the labor to install it, as there's actually some decent River Rock material I can get just around $5 per sq. foot, and 90% of the cultured stone shapes can be had for less than $9 a sq. foot.

What you're thinking of doing is done regularily, it called natural thin veneer. The difference is that it's done with huge saw set-ups that minimize the human labor element and power through the stone much, much faster than a hand held gas saw. Not to mention, most river rock will probably be of the granite variety, which is extremely hard to saw and will saw slow & eat up blades relatively quickly...............


----------

